# Infowars and Alex jones



## Juggernaut (Feb 15, 2013)

Is infowars a credible source? I find myself reading from this website and sometimes question whether I should be looking elsewhere. I would love your feedback. Thanks!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Like National Enquirer mostly trash but like a blind squirrel a "Nut" is found every once in a while.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Juggernaut said:


> Is infowars a credible source? I find myself reading from this website and sometimes question whether I should be looking elsewhere. I would love your feedback. Thanks!


No it's not, that guy makes conspiracy theorists shake their heads.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Like National Enquirer mostly trash but like a blind squirrel a "Nut" is found every once in a while.


Agreed. Mostly sensationalized "twisting" of the truth.


----------



## specknowsbest (Jan 5, 2014)

It's garbage. Your best bet for accurate information is to draw from multiple media sources, both biased and unbiased then piece it all together to make for a well rounded view/understanding of the situation.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I have 4 - 6 squirrels the last few days picking acorns out of the drive since a lot of snow has melted,at least the part where the plow scraped low.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Its not the best source but as you can see by the responses some of these guys hate it and always turn into a bashing session when ever Alex Jones is brought up... Anyhow I would add it to your sources you don't have to listen to him but the stories on there are pretty unique stories there and alot of people consider him a nut but allot of the stuff he reported on 10 years ago have been proven true and you wont see them on mainstream....You can lead a horse to water but you cant make it drink....


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Who is Alex Jones?


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

NPR is the only fair, un-biased news that I listen to.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

His "style" or format, is way over the top for me. But it seems to be truthful and credible.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

If you throw enough bullets downrange you will eventually hit something.


----------



## wheeler880 (Sep 16, 2013)

I don't really enjoy listening to Alex. He's a little too over the top for me. I do however, enjoy watching the infowars nightly news. I like many of the anchors much more than Alex himself.


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

Juggernaut said:


> Is infowars a credible source? I find myself reading from this website and sometimes question whether I should be looking elsewhere. I would love your feedback. Thanks!


I do think you have to take Alex's reports with your own thinking... don't blindly trust his information but allow it to be a source to find out about topics you can further research on your own! Here is an example..






Do you own research, and deciced what is best for you. Watch the documentaries about the "truth of fluoride in water" and make your own conclusions. I for one have started drinking RO water and I make my own toothpaste! You can actually find many of this stuff online!!! Companies like Proctor and Gamble wouldn't want you to know that you can actually make many of your own household products for pennies vs dollars they charge! :lol: it's also motivated by my extreme cheapness as a college student but still he has alot of good information..

I will admit I don't subscribe to his channel anymore the delivery of his video information is usually hype (reminds me of Glen Beck) but there is a good portion of information and topics you should further research though online searches and watching some Dr. interviews or other reports online ect ect.

I would definitely recommend keeping it as a bookmark as it does get you thinking even if some of his ideas are crazy or stuff he talks about. The plastic coffins was a bit crazy but now we know parts of the government has also bought up millions of bullets too... could be just different branches of government working independently or just preparing for a worst case situation based in part of all the online talk of how bad things will end...

But if your the type of person who will blindly belive everything you read well... you best block bookmark his site lol and save you the extra worry and stress. At the same time don't get to involved in such negative crap!!! I mean I used to follow politics daily but it got so god dam depressing I had to quit... when the election cycle comes back up I will be back to being informed and researching again like crazy for another primary and election cycle lol but if you watch or read to much about his stuff remember to look at videos of adorable puppies and cats too!  you know to balance your life out maybe watch a sitcom to laugh too! laughter is a great medicine...


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Juggernaut said:


> Is infowars a credible source? I find myself reading from this website and sometimes question whether I should be looking elsewhere. I would love your feedback. Thanks!


Jones is like half in the know from somebody and half selling mountain house. He's got some good info but also a nice business selling it. To put it bluntly I half trust what he says.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Leon said:


> Jones is like half in the know from somebody and half selling mountain house. He's got some good info but also a nice business selling it. To put it bluntly I half trust what he says.


I've watched him since I came across him and the internet back in 98 or so. His lack of knowledge angered me at first, but his desire to find the truth kept me interested.
Now, his drive to pay bills and make money makes me a tad bit concerned.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I've always considered him just another huckster with a gift for sensationalism. At times I've thought him to be near fanatical.

Lance makes a good point though. His topics can be fertile ground for further research. The man casts such a wide net of hy ssteria he has to pull in some nuggets of truth from time to time.

Did I mention I consider him to be fanatic at times?


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

Leon said:


> Jones is like half in the know from somebody and half selling mountain house. He's got some good info but also a nice business selling it. To put it bluntly I half trust what he says.


in regards to his business everybody gotta put food on the table at the end of the day! Plus he has a lot of employees that work for him and equipment, travel expenses, and hotel costs ect ect. What he does is not cheap and he can't achieve the things he does from just doing it free. Sure some of the stuff he endorses is just crap or products that are over hyped. I still thinks he does a great job at getting out the word about the corruption and the NWO. He does a lot of research and on some topics he is dead on... and if anybody here thinks he does negative work I will just ask you to spend 30min watching this interview... Most of you should have already seen it but WOW! One of the few interviews that are such a massive success Jessie Ventura usually does interviews that are amazing too!

Working long days deep in government files and dealing with such depressing topics is hardly a lifestyle many of us would choose heck. When I first started becoming a libertarian I really started researching things and alot of them were so god dang depressing! I don't research to much more than an hour here and there to maintain my sanity and happiness... The term ignorance is bliss sure is true lol... but when you have such a hard working guy working on stuff like this day in and day out sure maybe he starts drawing some weird conclusions or comes off a bit weird and extreme but he has passion for what he does and well I respect him for that!

Anything he says you should research it fuller for yourself just as you should for anything on FOX, CNN, and any other media outlet!...






I really think what he does helps wake up a lot of people to start asking more questions... People like Ron Paul, Jessie Ventura, and Alex Jones were the ones who woke me up to reality... without them I'd probably consider myself a liberal only because they are socially liberal (and well the republican party is not really fiscally conservative anymore) They have a huge impact I wish more people were out there doing what they do...


----------

